# Hymer UK Service Facility.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......this is a general query. Now that the Hymer service facility at Freckleton, Nr Preston is no more does anyone have any suggestions re getting habitation services done ? Although not a Hymer owner we found the quality of work was of the highest standard, particularly with a member of staff named Danny. He had a passion for motorhomes and a deep knowledge of all the various habitation bits and pieces. Does anyone know if Danny is still working in the motorhome business, maybe with another dealer in the area ? ......Crindle.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting post. We liked Danny too, he did some good work on our van. Sorry don't know how he fared after closure but would be interested to see if anyone gets back to you with a positive.

Sal


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't help with the question about Danny but have you considered used a mobile company?

I use CLS who is a member on here,he is also very knowledgeable and takes a pride in his work.If you check through company reports I am sure there are some companies who do a mobile habitation service in your area.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Crindle said:


> Hi all......this is a general query. Now that the Hymer service facility at Freckleton, Nr Preston is no more does anyone have any suggestions re getting habitation services done ? Although not a Hymer owner we found the quality of work was of the highest standard, particularly with a member of staff named Danny. He had a passion for motorhomes and a deep knowledge of all the various habitation bits and pieces. Does anyone know if Danny is still working in the motorhome business, maybe with another dealer in the area ? ......Crindle.


Why not give Peter Hambilton at Penwortham, Preston a call - http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/service.html - not cheap, but very, very good at what they do. That's only my opinion, but lots of folk on here have also used Peter's services and were well pleased with his work. I also hasten to add, I have no connection with the firm, merely a satisfied customer.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I asked Peter about servicing my N&B flair but he said they only touch Hymers, so as OP does not have a Hymer I do not hold out much hope.
I went to Newark, a real pain, I have a 4 hour sea journey before I get anywhere. Preston I could do evening boat, arrive midnight, wild camp, drop off 08.00 collect 17.00 and be back on the boat that night, so I only lost a day.
Newark out on boat morning day 1, travel to Newark, stay overnight, drop off 08.00 day 2, collect 17.00 and the drive up is tight for the last boat on day 2, so another overnight and its 2pm boat on day 3 and arrive home 6pm day 3.

What about Todds? Todds Mobile Leisure Coote Lane, Lostock Hall,
Preston PR5 5JD Telephone: 01772 335360 Fax: 01772 627853


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Hymer Uk Service Facility.*



Crindle said:


> Hi all......this is a general query. Now that the Hymer service facility at Freckleton, Nr Preston is no more does anyone have any suggestions re getting habitation services done ? Although not a Hymer owner we found the quality of work was of the highest standard, particularly with a member of staff named Danny. He had a passion for motorhomes and a deep knowledge of all the various habitation bits and pieces. Does anyone know if Danny is still working in the motorhome business, maybe with another dealer in the area ? ......Crindle.


Hi all......finally tried a long shot with this query which came up trumps, seems several of the Hymer UK team are now working at Marquis, Preston see the following email received from their service manager David Mcloughlin:

Good afternoon Barry
The person you mean would be Danny Mansfield, he is currently employed by us at Marquis Preston along with two other ex hymer technicians who I employed
when Brownhills group decided to close the HYmer branch.in fact there are a few of us here now who previously had employment with hymer uk back in the good old days
I believe Paul is currently employed by Campbell's motorhomes who have purchased the old showroom on Blackpool road

We can look at any motorhome with regards to habitation issues providing we can obtain the necessary parts

hope we can be of assistance

Dave Mcloughlin

Relieved that there is some where in the North West for quality habitation work on vehicles other than Hymer. I will certainly be giving them a visit in the near future........Crindle.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Danny told me he was kept on and extra three months till March to cover the hand over - given his knowledge and willingness to help I wouldn't be surprised if he's still there, but he was travelling back and forth between Preston and Newark.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I will never go back to Newark.

The visit in January, originally booked for Preston, and transferred when they closed, was the most frustrating I have ever had.

I stayed overnight. The hook up did not work. I thought initialy it was a blown fuse in the van. 20 minutes of checking to no avail but a short test and a move to the next parking bay proved otherwise.

They had the vehicle two days, I had constant calls. But half the jobs authorised were not done. I was asked to arrive back by 4pm for handover but no one was able to do that until 6pm.

The staff just ignored me.

I was suspicious of the list of jobs they claimed to have done and which they said needed doing on advisory. So much so that I had my vehicle re serviced at Travel Wordl in Shropshire in March. It needed work on the boiler any way.

They agreed half the jobs invoiced had not been done, some could not have been done, eg, work on balanced flue. My N&B with Alde 3000 does not have a balanced flue boiler, that would have been a truma. Mmmm. Lotst of things spotted but not done by Newark. Lots of plain wrong advisories. Gas problem advisory on fridge, well it worked when delivered and after, Travelworld found nothing wrong, same with gas hob and oven, guess what i had turned off the gas at the cylinders and on the control panel and under the work surface, they could not turn on, gas bottle cupboard and gaslow wrongly installed advisory and non compliant, well Hymer UK Preston fitted it, OK according to Travelworld. Newark did not identify the tyres as requiring replacement, in fact assured me they were OK. The tread was fine but at 6 years old, and bearing in mind the weight, they should have done so even with less than 25,000 miles.

Best of all the base vehicle service was negligently carried out, Newark did not adequately reconnect the turbo hose, the clips came off about 7pm half way to Leeds resulting in severe loss of power, no acceleration and dirty exhaust and a missed boat. I crawled up the A1, M62, M61, M6.

Travelworld are a bit nearer and a lot more professional.

I had issues with Hymer Prestron, but I stuck with them andc defended on here. Avoid Brownhills Newark at all costs.


----------

